# Cigars as a Weight Loss Plan?



## Mayor Adam West (Jun 28, 2022)

I noticed that when I smoked a cigar I had less of an appetite afterwards. Does anyone know if this is a fact or if I am just imagining things?


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 28, 2022)

Hasn't worked for Ralph.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Jun 28, 2022)

Of the Ralph report?


----------



## Tism the Return (Jun 28, 2022)

Don't know about weight but cigars are a pretty effective life loss plan, you just gotta wait it out.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jun 28, 2022)

Just stop eating as much and move around more fatty


----------



## Xolanite (Jun 28, 2022)

Cigars killed Bernie Mac.


----------



## EnemyStand (Jun 28, 2022)

Nicotine is a stimulant, which represses appetite. I like a good smoke myself, but if you want to avoid the risk of mouth cancer like a pussy, you can always drink black coffee or plain tea.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 28, 2022)

nicotine suppresses appetite
but it's probably a lot cheaper to go with regular cigarettes or vape juice than to smoke cigars, those are expensive as fug


----------



## EnemyStand (Jun 28, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> nicotine suppresses appetite
> but it's probably a lot cheaper to go with regular cigarettes or vape juice than to smoke cigars, those are expensive as fug


I recently switched back to a pipe. Larger initial buy in, but the upkeep is cheap provided you learn to love the ritual of the style.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Jul 5, 2022)

I use snus or white portions all day and basically have to remind myself to eat so yeah, nicotine could probably be pretty effective.
But if you go that route, order your shit from Sweden. American tobacco companies do their usual bullshit on US "snus", meanwhile there's no established link with the real stuff and mouth cancer or whatever.

I used to smoke a cigar or two a day and it didn't have the same effect. Obviously they're an appetite suppressant but you can't exactly chain em all day and you wouldn't want to, so you'll just make up for it by being hungry at other times probably. Not that I was paying attention to it like it was a diet plan at the time, but I doubt it's practical.

Same with pipes. Cigarettes I guess you could but those are for little babies.


----------



## Iapetus (Jul 5, 2022)

If you want to use nicotine as an appetite suppressant, I'd say use cigarettes or vape juice, or perhaps nicotine gum.


----------



## EnemyStand (Jul 15, 2022)

Gimmick Account said:


> I use snus or white portions all day and basically have to remind myself to eat so yeah, nicotine could probably be pretty effective.
> But if you go that route, order your shit from Sweden. American tobacco companies do their usual bullshit on US "snus", meanwhile there's no established link with the real stuff and mouth cancer or whatever.
> 
> I used to smoke a cigar or two a day and it didn't have the same effect. Obviously they're an appetite suppressant but you can't exactly chain em all day and you wouldn't want to, so you'll just make up for it by being hungry at other times probably. Not that I was paying attention to it like it was a diet plan at the time, but I doubt it's practical.
> ...


My pipe helps curb eating at night. During the day I can put myself in a position where I just can't eat and usually don't eat above my count anyway, but the werewolf comes out at night so the nicotine calms him down.


----------



## OutInTheRain (Aug 5, 2022)

As had been said before, nicotine is a stimulant that curbs appetite. I used to chew nicotine gum to deal with hunger cravings, as well if I was on a night shift it woke me up quicker than any coffee ever could.


----------



## Penis (Aug 5, 2022)

If you're at the point of indulgence where you are trying to partake in*more* indulgence to cover up for symptoms of said indulgence its not gunna pan out well

I say ditch the cigars are just jump straight to coke


----------



## Psycho Wright (Aug 5, 2022)

Water also kills appetite.

MOVE FATTY, MOVE.


----------

